# I'm Ready to be Abused Again!



## wdcav1952 (Dec 2, 2008)

Since Ken (bitshird) almost swallowed his tongue when I posted a pen, I thought I would try another one.  This Black Titanium Jr Gent II roller ball is made, of course, with one of Ken Nelson's great kits.  The lady who bought it for her biker boyfriend was ecstatic over it and may give it to him before Christmas.  Again, that old CA plastic was used.  The dust speck on the cap is extra, and can be wiped off if she prefers. :wink:


----------



## stevers (Dec 2, 2008)

Help I'm choking, I swallowed my tung. 

Kidding. That is awesome though. Very nice work. You too Ken. Just beautiful.


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pen Cav. I bet he'll love it!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 2, 2008)

I really think someone hacked Cav's info and is posting for him.  Someone should call and let him know that he is being impersonated. (BTW that is a very nice pen)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 2, 2008)

911-
Operator I need to report an impersonator seems he is going around saying that he's my friend William. 
Can't be as he just posted twice in SOYP in 48 hrs. and all know William has never made 2 pens and posted them, BTW this last pen is flaming!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow... Beautiful pen... Nice kit and excellent execution.   I have to put one of those on my wish list.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 2, 2008)

Cav, I'm glad to see you turning pens, that flame blank is delicious, I have another project for Ken so I'm goin to order one of the flame kits to save on shipping, See the placticy stuff is fun, and not to worry, the small incision in your frontal lobe will heal quickly. 
looks like you did an excellent job sir.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 2, 2008)

That is a great looking pen, I'm gonna have to get one of those kits.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 2, 2008)

Same here, I have to get some of those. Great job. That's a 5 crawfish pen :good:.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 3, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Since Ken (bitshird) almost swallowed his tongue when I posted a pen, I thought I would try another one. This Black Titanium Jr Gent II roller ball is made, of course, with one of Ken Nelson's great kits. The lady who bought it for her biker boyfriend was ecstatic over it and may give it to him before Christmas. Again, that old CA plastic was used. The dust speck on the cap is extra, and can be wiped off if she prefers. :wink:


 
Got your spell checker turned off??:wink:


----------



## rherrell (Dec 3, 2008)

GREAT looking pen there, Cav! Count me in with the group that MUST try one of those.
Eye dint sea no missspelt wurds.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 3, 2008)

You rock and so does this pen. Nice to know you make it to the shop every now and again.


----------



## eskimo (Dec 3, 2008)

Great job, Cav.  That should be hanging from the mirror of a '57 Chevy.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 3, 2008)

eskimo said:


> Great job, Cav. That should be hanging from the mirror of a '57 Chevy.


 
I think it should have a matching pen holder mounted on the handlebars of a Harley.:biggrin:

Beautiful work!


----------



## CaptG (Dec 3, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Skye (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, defiantly let me know when those hit the market! My dad would go nuts for one!


----------



## MDWine (Dec 3, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> ...The dust speck on the cap is extra, and can be wiped off if she prefers. :wink:




Cav, You still crack me up!
Hope you and yours are well!  Actually, hope everyone IAP'ish is well!


----------



## altaciii (Dec 3, 2008)

Great looking pen cav.  Hope you were well compensated.  Who did you get to take the picture for you?


----------



## lwalden (Dec 3, 2008)

way cool, Cav..... if that's really you..........


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 3, 2008)

When I heard Cav had posted a flaming pen, I of course assumed that it would have PINK flames!  Very nice looking, even in orange! :wink:


----------



## wolftat (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice job! Did the woman happen to mention my name?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 3, 2008)

That is the last time I mention abuse! :biggrin:

Thanks for the kind and unkind :wink: words.

I would choose to aggressively defend my turning, finishing and photography abilities, but why open myself up to more abuse? 

Skye, this kit is available at Ken Nelson's site, along with some other amazing kits.

Randy, what did I misspell?

This almost, but not quite, makes me wonder if I should post the rest of the pens?????????


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice pen Cav, but who did you swipe it from? No way am i buying that you made it. No not never. you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him eat oats.... no that's not the one I wanted. uh, you can't pull the wool over my eyes unless you knit it into a sweater. That one is still not right but close enough.


----------



## george (Dec 3, 2008)

Great work. Realy. Sincerly. Truly. Just great.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 3, 2008)

Great pen Cav!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 3, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Nice pen Cav, but who did you swipe it from? No way am i buying that you made it. No not never. you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him eat oats.... no that's not the one I wanted. uh, you can't pull the wool over my eyes unless you knit it into a sweater. That one is still not right but close enough.




ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## arjudy (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 3, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> .....Randy, what did I misspell?


 
I didn't say there was a misspelling.  Just asked if you had your electronic helper turned off.  
 
Now that I think about it, though, there just might be a problem; but I am sure you can sort it out. :wink:


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice pen. Need to try some of his kits.


----------



## Americanone (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but I do not have any words to describe how cool that looks.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 5, 2008)

I love that design too, fantastic work Cav it really is spectacular!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 5, 2008)

Randy, what did I misspell?

Cav, there IS a typo in your SECOND post :wink:!


----------



## marcruby (Dec 5, 2008)

Too cheap to by the display box for it, hunh?  I'd have lent you mine for the photo but..  Hey wait! Where's...?

Marc


----------



## johncrane (Dec 5, 2008)

Also looks very good from here Cav!well done :good::biggrin:


----------



## MikeyTylersDad (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## avbill (Dec 8, 2008)

Did I miss something!  All I saw was a flaming hot Friday night!


----------



## avbill (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Daniel,  Cav just could be your secret Santa !  So have you been good!


----------

